# New to the forum



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello everyone I'm andrew. I'm 29 have riding on and off for about 10yrs. Decided to make some changes in my hobby interests and am gonna be riding alot more now.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Welcome. Where's your closest resort?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2016)

Mt charlston. Las Vegas. But I don't go there I actually bought a season lift of Brian head,UT.there us also park city but it's 6hrs away.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

nothing wrong about going to a small hill just to take it easy and shred.:snowboard4: unless it's mountain high...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks man! I just don't really care for mt.charlston it's always icy they now charge for parking always busy and after talking to some of the staff they don't recommend going there much either. Plus brian head is only an extra hour away. We also have a cool deal for 100 they have a shuttle that'll take you to I think it's called eagle canyon from here includes lift for the day and the hotel with a ride back the next day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2016)

Thabks again for the hospitality so far guys!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

yeah, if it's only 1hr difference, fuck that, go to the better mountain.


----------

